# Am I on too many drugs?



## RedAngel (Mar 15, 2004)

I am currently taking a lot of drugs for the Fibro. My list is as follows, Ultram, Neurontin, Relefin, Darvocet, and Robaxin. I also take vitamin E, A(every other day) and that one a day weight vitamin. I use Estrofen w/ soy and an extra soy tab. I was on premarin125 and then changed to estratest. I didn't like either of them, brown spots etc. I have also been dealing with IBS again. It comes and goes. I thought it was gone for good but it has started up again in the past few months. Any one have any suggestions?


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Red Angel,Unfortunately, since the doctors don't know what causes fm, and how to cure it they prescribe meds to help cope with the symptoms.I was on a lot of meds too. I did the supplement/vitamin routine and the prescription meds. At the present time, I take blood pressure meds, nasal spray and an anti-depressant. I also have flexeril on hand when I'm having a real bad bout. It's nice to know that it's there if I need it. I know of people who have had success going the supplement route, you may want to give that a try. My family doctor doesn't like to prescribe too many meds, she prefers going the natural route and exercise ie) yoga, stretching, walking.


----------



## SusanLawton (Dec 23, 2003)

Wow - are you aware that all of your prescribed meds are pain killers? And that at least one of them is addictive? And that *extreme* fatigue would be the most likely side-effect of taking all of these at the same time? Darvocet often causes constipation, so you might want to take that into consideration.You might want to consider seeing another doctor. I would be unable to function at all on all those meds.Susan


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi Pam, welcome to the BB and this forum in particular.







I'm not familiar with the medications you mention (they probably have different names over here in the UK), apart from Ultram which I took for a while. You can look up medications here: www.medscape.com You have to register with that site, but it is free to do so. Also, if as Susan Lawton says, your medications are all painkillers, you might find the Chronic Pain and Pain Management forum useful as well as this one.Best wishes,


----------



## RedAngel (Mar 15, 2004)

Yeah, I know they are pain killers. I don't take them the way I'm supposed to according the directions. I have about three months worth of Ultram, basically I have about three moths of all of them. I only take them when I get to the point that I feel like I won't be able to stand without them. I think I just fill them because "you never know when your insurance will end." The only one I'm pretty faithful with is the Neurontin. It's because I have feet that burn like crazy. I am considering changing my medical insurance to Kaiser because the HMO I'm on only allows me to see certain doctors and everything has to be referred first. Kaiser from what I've been reading has a large program for FMS/CFS/IBS. I'm going to go to the clinic and talk with them first before I make my final decision. I have always felt that I was on way too much. But that's all my doctor ever really offers, drugs. I wait for about 45 minutes to see her for five minutes. I wish they could find something more about this and really do something to stop all the pain. I've started stretching and walking. I just want to be the way I used to be. Hiking, walking for miles on end. Playing Frisbee all the time. I used to be super active, and now I'm like a slug and I hate it. I'd love to be more active but, I just don't have the strength to do it.


----------

